# Pretty cool series of photos, British Soldiers' kit from 1066 to 2014



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...iers-kit-from-1066-to-2014.html?frame=2994148


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 2, 2014)

Very cool pictures.  Interesting to see the progression over the years.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2014)

I thought it was interesting that there is a spoon in every picture.  A soldier has to eat, now or 1000 years ago.


----------



## JohnnyKash (Aug 5, 2014)

warriors gotta eat!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 5, 2014)

My favorite implement is the Mace in the first photograph. Warfare was truly vicious in those days. Up close and personal in every way. 

Great photos. Thanks for the post.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 5, 2014)

Agoge said:


> My favorite implement is the Mace in the first photograph. Warfare was truly vicious in those days. Up close and personal in every way.
> 
> Great photos. Thanks for the post.


It's a trench club, not really a mace.  I've seen both, actual maces are larger (at least that is what stood out as the difference in the ones I saw).


----------



## Grunt (Aug 5, 2014)

medicchick said:


> It's a trench club, not really a mace.  I've seen both, actual maces are larger (at least that is what stood out as the difference in the ones I saw).



Why thank you ma'am! Now I can do some reading up on them.


----------



## pardus (Aug 6, 2014)

Interesting series of pictures.Pretty cool.
The one above being presented as a battle of the Somme 1916 had me a little puzzled due to the leather webbing, as the Brits had dumped leather pre-war to go to the P08 canvas webbing.
So I did some digging and found out that they started using using leather again in the form of P14 leather web gear as a stop gap measure until they could get the production of the canvas webbing up to speed. The leather wasn't very successful in France due to the wet conditions with shrinkage etc... and was soon replaced with the older P08 canvas web gear. That said, the photos I've seen of Brit Soldiers during the Somme offensive were all using P08 canvas webbing.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 6, 2014)

This has to be the coolest piece I've seen yet.  A Canadian Tanker Helmet.






Here's a link the the Canadian War Museum and images of different equipment. 

http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/exhibitions/guerre/uniforms-gear-e.aspx


----------



## RetPara (Aug 6, 2014)

Phototgraphed by Thom Atkinson....   Didn't Kipling have a character named Tommy Atkins?


----------



## pardus (Aug 6, 2014)

RetPara said:


> Phototgraphed by Thom Atkinson....   Didn't Kipling have a character named Tommy Atkins?



Correct. It dates further back than that though as a generic name for British troops. 

http://archive.iwm.org.uk/server/show/ConWebDoc.1262


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 19, 2014)

Came across this and thought it was interesting enough to share - British soldier kits through the centuries:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...ers-kit-from-1066-to-2014.html#?frame=2994148

Same story with itemized listings for images:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...s-from-the-Battle-of-Hastings-to-Helmand.html


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 19, 2014)

Very cool.

LL


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2014)

Dupe threads. Merged same.


----------

